# Good source for Borg werener Transfer case parts



## wvlogger (Jul 31, 2010)

i am in need of a shift fork for my borg werner 1356 do any of you know a good place to buy?


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 31, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> i am in need of a shift fork for my borg werner 1356 do any of you know a good place to buy?



Not to be a jerk.....but the name's Borg *Warner*. Sometimes it's spelled as one word (Borgwarner). May help with internet searches.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=borg...QO6v4TbAg&ved=0CEwQ1QIoBA&fp=b45f35ef214b0397

http://www.riversidegear.com/categories/transfer-cases-and-parts/ford-transfer-case-parts/

http://www.drivetrain.com/parts_cat...placements_and_parts/transfer_case_parts.html

http://www.transfercases.com/tips.info.htm


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 1, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Not to be a jerk.....but the name's Borg *Warner*. Sometimes it's spelled as one word (Borgwarner). May help with internet searches.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=borg...QO6v4TbAg&ved=0CEwQ1QIoBA&fp=b45f35ef214b0397
> 
> ...



your fine thanks for telling me


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 1, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> your fine thanks for telling me



You're most welcome, and thanks for not getting p'd off!

Hope you're able to get the rig back together. I love my old 1986 Diesel F250HD 4X4 SC. The BW1345 TC is starting to make a bit of bearing noise in low range, so I'm watching your progress with your 1356 closely...


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 1, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> You're most welcome, and thanks for not getting p'd off!
> 
> Hope you're able to get the rig back together. I love my old 1986 Diesel F250HD 4X4 SC. The BW1345 TC is starting to make a bit of bearing noise in low range, so I'm watching your progress with your 1356 closely...



mine lost the mode lockup fork and i really don't know why


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 1, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> mine lost the mode lockup fork and i really don't know why



Strange...


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 1, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Strange...



i have never seen anything like it thats all it tore up


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 1, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> i have never seen anything like it thats all it tore up



Did you (or somebody else) use lots of force to shift it? Those forks are pretty thin, and bend easily. Once bent, they're eaten in short order. My BW1345 is sometimes a cranky shifter, and requires careful shifting of the tranny between reverse and neutral to get the TC to shift without force. Do the 1356 shift forks have plastic pads? It's been quite a while since I've had one apart...


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 1, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Did you (or somebody else) use lots of force to shift it? Those forks are pretty thin, and bend easily. Once bent, they're eaten in short order. My BW1345 is sometimes a cranky shifter, and requires careful shifting of the tranny between reverse and neutral to get the TC to shift without force. Do the 1356 shift forks have plastic pads? It's been quite a while since I've had one apart...



the guy that owned it before me was a idiot so it is hard to say. when i got it she was stuck in low i kindda finesed it but got nothing. I wonder why the go through mode hubs so fast


----------



## Den69RS96 (Sep 1, 2010)

The shop that rebuilt my first design Super T-10 gets there parts from this place

http://www.rsgear.com/products/transfer.asp


----------



## treemandan (Sep 4, 2010)

I think a lot of people just start yanking and don't understand how to ease the things. Anyway, I see you found the places to get the stuff. Its all over, very easy to get stuff like that.


----------

